

An HTML Endpoint That Doesn’t Suck… and Custom CSS - noveltysystems
http://www.fullcontact.com/2012/06/29/new-and-improved-html-endpoint-released/

======
noveltysystems
Do you guys use HTML endpoints? Or do you prefer to use raw XML/JSON and
parse/render the data yourselves?

